# Wanted - Disney Orlando Area - 6/28-7/4



## EMTAdam (May 15, 2016)

Hi everyone! We are looking to spend 7 nights in Orlando, checking in on 6/28 and out on 7/5.   There are so many properties that I didnt want to name just one.  Please let me know what you have, and your price. 

Unit doesnt have to be huge as it will be for 2 adults and 1 child. 

Thank you!


----------



## SRenaeP (May 19, 2016)

I have availability for a studio at HGVC SeaWorld for those dates.

-Steph


----------



## EMTAdam (May 24, 2016)

A few PM's but havent found what im looking for yet!!!  Cmon guys, someone has what I need! lol...  The closer to Sea World the better!


----------



## am1 (May 24, 2016)

Tuesday -Tuesday can be tough especially when it is over the first holiday of the summer.  Then add the limit on price here and it is even tougher.


----------



## grey678 (May 24, 2016)

*Grey678*

Hi,

I may have something at the Like Tiki Village. pm me please

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2016)

Please note that the limit on this forum is $100 per night, so ALL request here must comply with that limit.  There may not be any rentals _available_ for $100 per night, but that is still the forum limit.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 25, 2016)

EMTAdam said:


> A few PM's but havent found what im looking for yet!!!  Cmon guys, someone has what I need! lol...  The closer to Sea World the better!



HGVC Seaworld sounds like it's pretty close to Seaworld.  We stayed there once, beautiful place.  Maybe the studio would not sleep the 3 of you?


----------



## Tank (May 25, 2016)

sent you a PM


----------

